# Kette Freistellen



## Julia77 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man so exakt Zwischenräume freistellen kann, wie hier:
http://www.passtori.com/passtori/main/gif/comptralarge.JPG

Das Bild sah vorher so aus:
http://www.passtori.com/passtori/main/gif/complexlarge.JPG

Bei einer starken Vergößerung ist auch noch der Hintergrund kaum von der Kette zu unterscheiden. 
Klar, geht es immer, wenn man den Radiergummi nimmt. Aber hat jemand noch eine bessere, schnellere Idee? Und wie bekommt man die Kanten so toll glatt hin? Weichzeichner, dann Scharfzeichner?


----------



## Steffen Giers (13. Juni 2005)

Geht viel Einfacher...

Einfach den Zauberstab verwenden... Grün Hinterlegtes Werkzeug in der Palette...Siehe Anhang! Mit diesem Werkzeug in die Lücken klicken , dann die Auswahl entfernen...

Fertig!


----------



## chritz tosh (14. Juni 2005)

Julia77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Bei einer starken Vergößerung ist auch noch der Hintergrund kaum von der Kette zu unterscheiden ...



Da wird Dir der Zauberstab wenig bringen, da zu ungenau.

Suche in Deiner Photoshophilfe nach "Erstellen und Bearbeiten von Ebenenmasken". 
Da wirst Du nicht drumrum kommen. So kannst Du "Verradiertes" auch jederzeit wieder rückgängig machen.
Als Werkzeug nimmst Du den Pinsel (nicht den Buntstift!) mit einer harten Kante. Keine Angst, die "harte" Kante ist noch immer weich genug für "glatte" Kanten.

Zum Thema Ebenenmaske kannst Du auch mal hier vorbeischauen:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials207209.html

Grüße, chritz


----------



## Julia77 (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo Chritz,
jo, das habe ich mal gemacht:
Zuerst Zaubern, dann Bleistift auf 1 bzw. 3 px. mit einem roten layer dazwischen, damit ich seh´ was ich mach´.  Warum soll man eigentlich den Stift und nicht den Radiergummi nehmen?

Kritik ist erbeten, aber nich so hart, bitte. 
Wie kann man das besser machen?


----------



## der_Jan (14. Juni 2005)

Du sollste eine Ebene maske nehmen und darauf mit einem Stifft malen, weil du dann später wieder an der Transparenz was verändern kannst, mitm radiergummi isses weg.


----------



## Leola13 (15. Juni 2005)

Hai,

bei dem Hintergrund sollte auch eine Auswahl über Farbbereich auswählen recht gut gehen.
Damit dann, wie von KDZ schon gesagt, einen Ebenenmaske erstellen, die du noch verbessern kannst.

Radieren nur wenn es nicht anders geht !

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chritz tosh (15. Juni 2005)

Julia77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... das habe ich mal gemacht:
> Zuerst Zaubern, dann Bleistift auf 1 bzw. 3 px. mit einem roten layer dazwischen, damit ich seh´ was ich mach´.  Warum soll man eigentlich den Stift und nicht den Radiergummi nehmen?


Hi Julia,
als aller erstes: Vergiss bitte den Radiergummi!
Gut, als grobe Vorarbeit kannst Du den Zauberstab gerne nutzen oder über "Auswahl" -> "Farbbereich auswählen" (siehe Beitrag von Leola13) eine Auswahl erstellen. Klicke hierzu mit der Pipette auf den Hintergrund, halte die Shift-Taste gedrückt und wähle alle Nuancen des Hintergrundes aus, Deine Auswahl wird immer größer und feiner.
Jetzt machst Du am besten eine Kopie der Original-Ebene, invertierst die Auswahl mit "Strg+Shift+i" und fügst auf kopierter Ebene eine Ebenenmaske hinzu (2. Icon von links, ganz unten im Ebenen-Fenster).
Jetzt legst Du am besten eine weiße Ebene unter die Ebene mit der Maske.
Wenn Du alles richtig gemacht hast, siehst Du jetzt Deine nahezu perfekt freigestellte Kette. 
Für die Feinarbeit zoomst Du am besten schön weit rein.
Klicke auf die Ebenenmaske (das rechte Viereck Deiner aktiven Ebene in der Ebenenminiatur) und wähle als Werkzeug den Pinsel (nicht den Blei- /Buntstift!), mit Rechtsklick Größe festlegen und achte darauf, dass Du eine harte Kante wählst. Wenn Du als Vordergrundfarbe schwarz gewählt hast, kanns los gehen! Mit schwarz als Vordergrundfarbe löschst Du Bereiche aus dem Bild, mit weiß holst Du sie wieder her (mit Kurzbefehl "X" kannst Du zw. Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe wechseln).

Prinzip verstanden? Dann leg' los und zeig mir Dein Ergebnis! 

Grüße, chritz


----------

